# 2018 Evo X Build



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's build threads and feedback for helping with the decision to go with East Cape. Made my decision after seeing Justin Prince's boat at the Charleston Shallow Water Expo and Kevin taking the time to go over everything with me.

The build list is as follows:
2018 Evo X matterhorn white over seafoam green
Yamaha F70
Ramlin Deluxe Trailer
Center Console with Jump seat
Over Console Grab Rail
Twin Simrad Go7s
Motorguide 24V Xi5 (offset guide mount)
Onboard 3 bank battery charger
Black Powder Coat Package
Black 8ft Power Pole Blade
Two JL Audio 7.7's w/ Blue Tooth
Composite Under Gunnel Rod Holders
Welded three rod holder w/ tool holder on starboard side console
Under platform LED light
Green under gunnel LEDs
Black SeaDek under gunnel reel pads
V Marine push pole holder and push pole caddy

Shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Exciting, I'm looking forward to following the build.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking good man!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

wooddrow said:


> I appreciate everyone's build threads and feedback for helping with the decision to go with East Cape. Made my decision after seeing Justin Prince's boat at the Charleston Shallow Water Expo and Kevin taking the time to go over everything with me.
> 
> The build list is as follows:
> 2018 Evo X matterhorn white over seafoam green
> ...


I am assuming that the front bow locker is attached to the deck (appears from the photos of the "cap"), so how do you access the space under the front deck, or can you? (The area that is painted white in this photo):


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> I am assuming that the front bow locker is attached to the deck (appears from the photos of the "cap"), so how do you access the space under the front deck, or can you? (The area that is painted white in this photo):


Some cut out the front bucket to gain more storage and others like the finished bucket and choose to keep it in...we finish this space no matter the choice. As some may later want to cut it out and having it already finished is a plus. hope this helps?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

East Cape said:


> Some cut out the front bucket to gain more storage and others like the finished bucket and choose to keep it in...we finish this space no matter the choice. As some may later want to cut it out and having it already finished is a plus. hope this helps?


If you choose to keep the finished bucket, is there a way to access that space (bulkhead hatch maybe)? For instance to add a trolling motor battery up front or service the fuel cell...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Some cut out the front bucket to gain more storage and others like the finished bucket and choose to keep it in...we finish this space no matter the choice. As some may later want to cut it out and having it already finished is a plus. hope this helps?


I think @yobata is asking about having any Beckson hatches in the tub for accessing fuel tank connections, nav light wiring, square groupers,....

...and since I haven't seen any pics of any stringers in the hull, are there any?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

YES. We have a "hatch in a hatch" for forward usage/access and yes we have a small beckson hatch for fuel/vent/ etc. if going with a finished bucket? We have many pics showing this set up on Vantages, EVO's, EVOx...
Lastly yes on the stringers as they are plenty beefy and all done at the same during the infusion phase...
Cheers to all of you and hope you get on the water this weekend as i'm headed to JAX for the FloodTide event!


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

yobata said:


> If you choose to keep the finished bucket, is there a way to access that space (bulkhead hatch maybe)? For instance to add a trolling motor battery up front or service the fuel cell...


the finished hatch has a hatch inside that allows extra storage and their is a beckson hatch that allows access to the fuel cell.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

She’s coming along nicely!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

wooddrow said:


> the finished hatch has a hatch inside that allows extra storage and their is a beckson hatch that allows access to the fuel cell.


Here's how my bow hatch was finished...........


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

She’s got a console, hatches, and almost ready to have the white non skid sprayed


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Non skid sprayed today


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Love that color combo. My buddy has a Vantage with the same white over green. Those colors compliment each other with a nice contrast. Looks classy.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

She’s got power and platforms


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Love that gray motor!


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

pete_paschall said:


> Love that gray motor!


I wouldn’t have another color. Unless Yamaha made a white or black one from the factory


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope they look good while I fly by with my zuke 60!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I hope they look good while I fly by with my zuke 60!


Haha! I knew that would get a response outta you!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the kind works. Nothing wrong with Suzuki, it was on the short list. Just always been a Yamaha fan. Got the word today she will be ready to be picked up on Tuesday/Wednesday of next week


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Gatordebaitor (Oct 8, 2013)

Really Pretty Skiff! Congrats.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Saw her yesterday when I was there . Congrats nice skiff!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

what speeds are you expecting to get with the 70?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

LOUMan said:


> what speeds are you expecting to get with the 70?


Average speed breakdown on the EVOx:
35-38mph w/60hp
36-39mph w/F70hp
39-42mph w/90hp


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

It was a nerve racking 6 hour trip back home. Kevin and the guys and east cape did an awesome job. Hope to get it on the water this weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Very nice, I love the cockpit lighting!


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

What is the difference between the EVO and EVOx?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Fishfinder40 said:


> What is the difference between the EVO and EVOx?


Difference is below the water line , evo is a V hull I believe it’s a 12 degree deadrise the X is a more flatter hull 4.5degree deadrise . Everything else is identical. Depends how shallow you need to get which model would best work for you.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks


----------

